

Charge your clients like a boss - tobiassjosten
http://vvv.tobiassjosten.net/business/charge-your-clients-like-a-boss/

======
Tobias2
The tricky part is to actually dare follow these points

~~~
noir_lord
Tell me about it.

First system I did for a company took 6 weeks of nights and weekends and I
charged 1500 quid (pounds), I was working for minimum wage (long boring story,
been programming since I was 7) and it seemed an insane amount of money (it
was effectively two months pay after tax back then).

It ran for 4 years with no changes (still running).

They rang me up about a year ago wanting a new different system, spec'd it out
with them, figured two week build time (in those 4 years I'd gone from working
retail to running my own business as a development consultant), quoted 6000
quid (pounds) and a month and they accepted immediately.

That system has been in production a year with one bug.

I'd learnt in those four years that programmers than can deliver a reliable
solution to a business need on time and on budget are worth a bit more than
250 a week.

